# Lake Trafford, Florida



## Clark (Jul 14, 2011)

Halfway through Corkscrew's boardwalk, it rains. Brief, but still had to run for the shelter, along with a couple of other guys.
So, this Carl fellow, insisted that we visit Lake Trafford for airboat ride. And thank the maker he was persistent.
The vendor is Airboats & Alligators. One hour is $35/person.
Kind of felt like a hybrid of Trap/Skeet/Claybirds x Real Good Sex.

First six are across the street from vendor. No need to count.


Little Blue Heron






Tricolored Heron






Limpkin with freshwater clam








The juvies are large at this point.












Boat ride. Many gators here. No need to show.
The clouds are clearing, and the sun is a bit harsh. 

Black-necked Stilt




Black-necked Stilt eggs.





Black Skimmer










Cattle Egret






Purple Gallinule


----------



## Shiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Well Clark, you know your birds and you certainly are excellent at photographing them. #6 is my favorite among all these beautiful pictures.


----------



## Marco (Jul 14, 2011)

Excellent photos! I love the Tri Colored Heron

Can I save some of your photos for my personal reference...lense..iso...shutter speed and aperture?


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 14, 2011)

dang. you take some bitchin' photos....


----------



## Ernie (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 14, 2011)

Was the "captain" of your airboat an actual _guide_, taking you to spots to show you choice birds specifically, OR was he the more archetypcial airboater and _you _ just knew what to look for and where?


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 14, 2011)

Marco said:


> Excellent photos! I love the Tri Colored Heron....


Me, too - you've got good taste Marco,  errr or should I say eye!
The Black Skimmer is an unusaul dude! ...and that Purple Gallinule is neat too!
Great job Clark! Keep up the good work! :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 14, 2011)

All I can say is beautiful. I always love your photos.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 14, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> dang. you take some bitchin' photos....



What he said...

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 14, 2011)

nice pics! eat any gator while down there?


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 14, 2011)

You take stunning pictures. Amazing! The pictures are so vivid!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2011)

Good work, Clark!


----------



## Clark (Jul 15, 2011)

You folks are very kind.
Thank you. 


Marco(Hello)- all my exif data is somewhat consolidated through this link

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/search.php?searchid=2000059


Hello Ernie.
The airboat driver was a guide. Keep in mind, he makes same trip multiple times a day. Birds knew Fred's face.
But, he knew all the names. Gave descriptions like I was reading guide book. Knew where all the birds were. 
Often he would cut the motor while one got to snap away. I used my Canon like a machine gun. In the meantime, he lined up next target.
Great harmony between spotter and shooter.






Swallow-tailed Kite clutching partially eaten reptile






Roseatte Spoonbill












Hope everyone is warmed up.
Time for climax...

Last, but not least, is North America's smallest member of the Heron family.(about 12 inches)



Least Bittern male











Least Bittern female






























Thanks for hanging in there with me.


----------



## Marco (Jul 15, 2011)

Clark - The least Bittern and the Spoonbill is awesome.

Can you repost the link. It's not working for me.


----------



## koshki (Jul 15, 2011)

Clark said:


> I used my Canon like a machine gun.



I'll bet you did!

Thanks Clark for sharing this...it's a trip I won't ever be able to make, but now I feel like I have (without the mosquito bites! :rollhappy


----------



## Ernie (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks, Clark! Might have to make a visit when we get to South FL. 

Yum, Gambusia are delicious.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow, I'm not really a bird person but some of those look really delicious! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 15, 2011)

Immature Green Heron? Did you hear it's call?


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool pics again, thanks!!!! Good eye, good camera/lens  !!!! Jean


----------



## Pete (Jul 16, 2011)

awesome photos, as usual; thanks clark


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 16, 2011)

Clark your photos are amazing!!! :clap: Thank you for sharing these with us!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 16, 2011)

There's a Nat Geo photo contest advertised on the inside cover of Orchids mag this month... Hard part is deciding which to submit! 

Speaking of Orchids mag, what happened to the Sarcochilus special supplement that was supposed to be with the July issue???


----------



## emydura (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice work Clark. Love that Swallow-tailed Kite.

David


----------



## Clark (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

The Swallow-tailed Kite feeds in the air, does not perch.
ummm, I let my Orchid subscribtion run out.


Marco- might want to start lurking on FredMiranda site. Exif is often displayed under photos.


----------

